# Hymer B544SL 2007 or 2008



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

We have a new 544SL on order for collection in early March.

We need to have a scooter rack, and both Sawiko & Linnepe make good quality units.
One Sawiko model is a pull out type, but im concerned that there may not be much ground clearance at the rear when it is in the stowed position.

Has anyone got a 544SL late model with this type of rack??

Alternatively, could someone who has this model please measure the distance from the ground to the bottom of the bumper when on the flat and let me know please.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hymie just noticed your post been away w/end the distance is 1ft. 5". or about 43 mm.

Alex.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer B544SL*

Hi Alex,

Thanks for that info.

Do you have a scooter rack on yours??

cheers

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hymie don't have a scooter rack only bike rack and after renting scooter in India last year the chances of my wife getting on one again I think is nil. To be fair driving in India excludes the need of using X-LAX.

Alex.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

You mean you took your Hymer to India, Fantastic. 

Peter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Peter no I didn't drive the Hymer to India I am sure I would not be here to talk about it if I did.

Alex.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer B544SL*

Hi Alex,
Is your B544SL a uk supplied vehicle or a lhd import?.

Ours will be coming from Germany - and im just trying to get ahead re rear lamp changes etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hymie mine is a l/hand drive which I bought from Hymer u.k. last year at a show the deal & extras I got worked out about £1000 more than importing from Germany. As far as checking light positions etc I haven't even looked but may do soon as I have to take it for first service (hab.) and may as well get Hymer U.K. to change things over if req'd. I wasn't too worried as M.O.T. was a few years away. I travel abroad more than in U.K. hence l.h. drive but on hindsite I should have got r.h. as my wife poos !! herself every time a large truck comes belting towards us and her sitting on the suicide seat myself I like a l.h. drive.

Alex.


----------

